# Help with a case of Velvet?



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Already made a thread on this, making another for a slightly different issue; same fish though. 


My little one has had Velvet for about 10-11 days now. Treated with Coppersafe for a week with no improvement. Last night, I moved him to another tank with Quick Cure (Formalin and Malachite Green), because the Coppersafe seemed to be stressing him out. Today, I wake up and find bits of red... stuff at the bottom of his tank; they are tiny, flat bits. Could this be the Velvet falling off? Or, I hope not, but could it be his scales falling off? 


I sucked out all of that stuff, whatever it may have been. Poked at it, and it easily dissolved away in my fingers. Anyone around here ever seen this before? 


The stuff is still falling off of him... so I'm going to try and get a picture next time I get some of it out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yuuki said:


> Already made a thread on this, making another for a slightly different issue; same fish though.
> 
> 
> My little one has had Velvet for about 10-11 days now. Treated with Coppersafe for a week with no improvement. Last night, I moved him to another tank with Quick Cure (Formalin and Malachite Green), because the Coppersafe seemed to be stressing him out. Today, I wake up and find bits of red... stuff at the bottom of his tank; they are tiny, flat bits. Could this be the Velvet falling off? Or, I hope not, but could it be his scales falling off?
> ...


These are the dead parasites. You should remove them ASAP if you don't they turn into more parasites and reinfect your fish. I would reccomend Jungle Ick Guard (helps with velvet too) to help get rid of it faster.

One more thing: Velvet and fin rot sometimes work together. Once I had a male get velvet and about two days later fin rot. so just watch him carefully.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

He actually did get a case of fin rot just shortly after the Velvet showed up; and I added Maracyn-2 to his water for that. Seems to have cleared it up. 


I was considering Jungle Ick Guard a few days ago... and I'll definately try it if the Quick Cure doesn't clear it out within a couple of days.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh, I finally found a fish store fairly close to me today. They looked at him and said it looks like Velvet, but also looks like he's getting a fungal infection as well. Gave me something called Hikari Betta Revive and told me to try it. It's mostly Malachite Green and Methylene Blue. 


Oddly, whatever was falling off of him isn't falling off anymore. But he clearly still has Velvet. And last night, he did nothing but lay on his side on the bottom of the tank, but today he seems normal. O-o;



Anyone ever used this "Betta Revive" stuff before?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Never used it or heard of it. I use aquarisol, salt baths, and 82 degree tank water for velvet. You may want to order some online to have in your fishy medicine cabinet going forward.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm scared of the Aquarisol. It's just another copper based medicine, which I've already used, and all it did was stress my fish out. He seems a good bit happier since I removed the Coppersafe. Seemed like it was causing him to become bloated and constipated. 


Already changed his water now and put this new stuff in. Honestly, I'm not 100% sure of what my fish has anymore, so I'm trying this out, because it's supposed to work for multiple issues. I'll try this for a bit, and if it doesn't work.... off to find something else to use. 


Used Coppersafe, Maracyn-2 and Quick Cure so far.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

If he was stressed by the copper than best not to use it. It is toxic with long term exposure so that makes sense. If he seems happy and is more energetic then keep doing what your doing. Just like people, each fish reacts differently to treatments


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think Faith of bettatalk uses Aquarisol since she began breeding (about 10 years ago) and it's always in her water. I personally don't use it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she adds a drop in every gallon jar.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I've heard of people using it as a preventative, but I have to think it's bad for the fish to have Copper constantly in their water. 


But eh.... I've seen good things about treating with malachite green and methylene blue, so I'll try this out for at least a few days, unless he starts getting worse. I've got my eye on Jungle's "Velvet Guard" medicine now.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Jungle makes good stuff!


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Still having trouble with him. He's bloated and constipated again even without the Copper based medicine, plus the Velvet is spreading further. 

I think I'll be changing his water and trying the Coppersafe again; I only tried for a week. At the least, it seemed to stop the Velvet from spreading and should do until I find something that will work. 



But I'm a bit worried about his constant bloating. I've hardly been feeding him; literally like 2 pellets per day, in an attempt to stop it from happening. Still, his belly gets bloated and he starts floating on his side. His poo is also white and stringy at the moment. Really not sure what to do...


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I know pictures usually help, so....


The first picture attached shows the gold spot on his gill while I'm shining a light on him. Without a flashlight, it just appears as a pale area. The water is odd colored because of the Malachite Green...


Second picture is without the flashlight. You can see the his face almost looks like it's covered in scabs. You can see where the Velvet has spread just behind his gill in this one too.


1: http://i25.tinypic.com/a4m0js.jpg
2: http://i30.tinypic.com/2vrzz2t.jpg

Picture attachments won't work for me for some reason. <.<


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

On a good note, Sushi has actually been swimming around over the past 2 days! Seems like he had some sort of obstruction, but half of a pea solved that problem within about 10 hours. ^-^


Still dealing with the Velvet... or whatever this might be. Oddly, the gold part hasn't spread anymore, but he's losing his color all over now...


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't help, but good luck!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Don't be apprehensive to use the Aquarisol. I just purchased that on Thursday to treat my halfmoon with velvet, and I'm already seeing a big difference. His fins are unclamped, and finally showing their true beauty and the gold is almost all gone. You should go for it!


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Still trying with the Quick Cure right now. But... I think I will order some Aquarisol and try it out. 


I'm a little worried about him losing his color right now. He was a bright red and had lots of green on his body. Now he's become a dull red and the green isn't so noticeable. 

Still an improvement from what he was last week; unable to swim and almost completely unresponsive.


----------

